# Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!



## Anglerboard Redaktion (17. August 2018)

Werdet Tester für eine Bloody Sword-Rute aus dem Magic Trout-Programm von Quantum.


  Die ultraleichte Angelei mit kleinsten Spinnködern liegt am Forellensee voll im Trend und genau für diesen Einsatzbereich wurde die Bloody Sword konzipiert. Sie befördert leichte Köder mühelos und zielgenau an die Hot Spots. 


  Die zweiteilige Rute hat eine Länge von zwei Metern und ein Wurfgewicht von 0,5 bis 6 Gramm. Alle Infos zur Bloody Sword findet Ihr im Quantum Magic Trout-Katalog unter folgendem Link: https://www.zebco-europe.biz/fileadmin/downloads/kataloge_2018/DE/Magic_Trout_2018.pdf

*Wie werdet Ihr Tester?*
Schreibt uns einfach hier unter den Beitrag, wo Ihr diese Rute einsetzen wollt!
*
Die Aktion läuft bis zum 02.09.2018*
Anschließend ziehen wir die zehn Tester und lassen den Gewinnern einen Fragebogen und die Rute zukommen. Den Fragenbogen müsst Ihr uns ausgefüllt dann wieder zurückschicken!

_Die Daten der Teilnehmer werden nur für den Zweck des Gewinnspiels erhoben und auch nur dafür verwendet. Nach Beendigung der Aktion werden die Nutzerdaten gelöscht.
Die kompletten Teilnahmebedingungen findet Ihr hier_

Viel Glück!
Eure Anglerboard-Redaktion


----------



## 19maxim88 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde die Rute nicht nur am Forellenteich einsetzen sondern auch an kleinen Bächen auf Forelle oder auch würde ich diese Rute an Seen oder Flüsse auf Barsche einsetzen. 

 Ich bin viel und oft an den verschiedensten Gewässer unterwegs. Dementsprechend würde die Rute überall ihren Einsatz finden.


----------



## Kami One (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Dann werfe ich mich als Tester in den Ring.  Ich würde die Rute hauptsächlich zum Streetfishing auf die Barsche der Spree in Berlin einsetzen, da die meistens nur mit ganz kleinen Ködern zu bekommen sind und ich hier keine Forellengewässer in der Nähe hab. Ansonsten würde ich sie auch an dem einen oder anderen See, wo ich angele mal probieren.


----------



## Anfaenger01 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde die Rute gerne auf Barsch am Main Donau Kanal testen.

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rannebert (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Forellenseen sind auch so gar nicht meins.
 Dafür angel ich schon sehr viel bei uns am Kanal und den Seen auf Barsche mit kleinsten Ködern. Je nach Wassertrübung ist Nahbereichsangeln hier dann ein Fremdwort, da geht ohne Wurfweite nicht viel. Wäre interessant zu sehen, ob der Werbetext da die Wahrheit spricht, und die Rute wirklich 'mühelos und zielgenau katapultiert'.
Darüber, dass die Rute sich auch an Beifang in Form von Hecht und Co zu beweisen hätte, sprechen wir jetzt lieber nicht!


----------



## Nuesse (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde die Rute nur beim Nachtangeln einsetzen .


----------



## captn-ahab (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde die Rute am Kanal auf Barsch und Zander und am Bach auf Barsch und Döbel einsetzen.


test wäre mal ne witzige Sache und UL passt zum Kanal. Dafür würde ich auch mal wieder an einen Forellensee fahren


----------



## wakko (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde die Rute gerne mit unserer Jugendgruppe am Forellenbach sowie an der Fulda auf Barsch, Döbel und Co. testen.


----------



## Snâsh (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Hey,


würde die Rute ebenso am Bach (Nidda) - Main (Fluss)
In der Nähe von Frankfurt einsetzen. 

Eventuelle Einsätze an kleinen Seen ebensi:q


----------



## GonzoGoesFishing (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde diese UL- Peitsche wohl am ehesten bei mir in Wakenitz auf Barsch ausprobieren.


----------



## Colophonius (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde die Rute einsetzen, um mit kleinen Wobblern, winzigen Spinnern, Blinkern und Micro-Jigs vornehmlich auf Barsch zu angeln. Eine Fahrt zum Forellensee, um diese auch dort zu testen, ließe sich sicher auch einrichten.


----------



## Xianeli (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde die Rute zum Barschangeln bei uns am Weiher und am Maar benutzen. An unserer kleinen Talsperre würde ich es auf Regenbogen und Bachforellen probieren. Forellenseen gibt es hier zwar sehr viele und sehr gute, sind für mich allerdings keine Option. Habe noch bis zum 08.10 Elternzeit und viel Zeit. Sollte ich testen dürfen und sie vor dem 10.09 bei mir eintreffen würde sie mit nach Holland kommen


----------



## Taxidermist (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde diese Rute weder testen, geschweige denn kaufen wollen!
Abgrundtief hässlich, dazu noch der Name "blutiges Schwert"?
Ich wünsche dennoch allen Gewinnern viel Spaß mit dem Teil und vor allem ein paar dicke Fische.
Vielleicht können ja andere Werte überzeugen, als diese Optik?

Jürgen


----------



## Mikesch (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Es muss nicht immer Forelle in einer Teichanlage sein, unsere "wilden" Forellen am Fluss sind sicher auch geeignete Testobjekte.
Außerdem gibt es auch Barsche u. Aitel die einen Minniwobbler nicht verschmähen.


----------



## barschzanker (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

ich brauche noch ne neue rute zum welsansitz mit bojenmontage.da würde sich die rute hervorragend eignen.evtl auch für passives kunstköderfischen auf aalquappen oder arapaima


----------



## lighty09 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Mit der Rute würde ich gern mal den ein oder anderen Forellenteich besuchen in der Umgebung und schauen, was sich damit fangen lässt.
Evtl auch den einen oder anderen Barsch aus dem Kanal.


----------



## sprogoe (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde die Rute gern an unseren Vereinsbaggerseen; die eine Größe von 16 - 30 ha haben; vom Boot aus auf den sehr guten Barschbestand testen. 

Das WG von 0,5 - 6 Gramm ist sicher ideal, um Barsche mit Spoons zu verführen.
Auch Saiblinge und Seeforellen sind in unseren Seen heimisch und könnten sicher die Belastbarkeit der Rute unter Beweis stellen.


Gruß Siggi


----------



## hechtnobbi (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde die Rute gerne mal am bodden auf rügen mit liechten barschspinnern testen.gruss hechtnobbi


----------



## zotel (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich melde mich dann auch mal als Tester an.Auf Barsch am Kanal und auf dem See.
Petri  Frank


----------



## pargo (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Am Rhein auf kurze Distanz auf Barsch und Rapfen. Kleinste Köder sind im ufernahen Jungfischbestand einfach die No.1. Dafür braucht es aber eine spezielle Rute.


----------



## rippi (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde damit mit 3-4 g Bleien auf Blei und Plötze angeln. Und sehr sehr sehr stattliche Gründlinge bis 10 cm drillen.


----------



## TeeHawk (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ganz klar für die Barsche in der Recknitz und Ribnitzer See (Bodden). Je feiner, desto besser, denn die Ködergrößen und Gewichte können hier gar nicht klein genug sein.
Ansonsten natürlich in dem einen oder anderen Forellenteich, die es hier in der Gegend gibt.


----------



## Forelle74 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Hallo
Ab 0,5 hört sich Interessant an.
Ich würde damit in unseren Bächen und Flüsschen auf Forellen mit Nymphen jiggen[emoji6].
Aitel,Nasen und Rotaugen sind auch immer mal mit dabei.



Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarcinD (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Hi, 

Ich würde die Rute bei unseren Vereinsseen und dem Mittellandkanal auf Barsch ausprobieren. 

Auf Forelle würde ich es bei einem Bach ausprobieren, der auch unserem Verein gehört und Bachforellen besetzt hat.

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr vorgenommen Friedfisch in Ruhe zu lassen und Barsche bzw. Forellen zu fangen.


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Basti0602 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Nabend,

ich würde die Rute am Rhein testen Altarme und Häfen. 
Barsch Rapfen oder eventuell  geht ja auch mal ein Zander dran.
Forellensee angeln wäre jetzt nicht mein Hauptaugenmerk, kann man aber wenn gewünscht auch ohne Probleme mal testen mit micro ködern oder auch Spoons.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,

Basti


----------



## Dendrik (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Wir haben hier einige kleine Bäche (Forellen und Barsche) und einige kleine Forellenseen (Forellen). Ich würde gerne eine Rute testen.


----------



## Bilch (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Es würde für mich eine große Ehre sein diese Rute testen zu dürfen.


  Ich befasse mich zu 75 % mit leichtem Spinnfischen auf Forelle. Mit dieser Rute könnte ich mit meinen kleinsten Ködern (z.B. Streamer) noch viel besser und vielseitiger fischen als mit der Kombo die ich zurzeit besitze.


  Fischen würde ich damit hauptsächlich kleine Wobbler/Cranks 2-5g und Spinner gr. 0-3. Ich werde aber u.a. auch Gummifische/Twister mit Jigköpfen 1-4 g und Streamer einsetzen.


  Gefischt wird ausschließlich auf Forelle (mögliche Beifänge sind Döbel und theoretisch Hecht) an Flüssen, Bächen und (Stau)Seen Sloweniens. Ich fische zwar am liebsten an anspruchsvollen Gewässern, als Tester werde ich aber ab und zu auch an einem Teich angeln.


  Mit freundlichen Grüßen!


----------



## Youngun (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Moin aus dem schönen hamburg...

Ich würde diese rute gerne an 2 forellenseen testen... aber das Hauptaugenmerk wäre bei mir die dove-elbe... die rute scheint mir genial für mein häufigen barschtouren zu sein... würde mich sehr freuen LG youngun


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde die Rute gern zum Angeln auf Friedfische mir kleinen Ködern einsetzen. Dafür kämen kleine Gummiköder, Nymphen aber auch Naturköder  in Frage, die dank des geringen Wurfgewichts annähernd unbeschwert angeboten werden könnten.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Die Rute würde hauptsächlich im Stausee (Baldeneysee in Essen) und der angrenzenden Ruhr zum Angeln auf Barsch und Oberflächenangeln auf Aland genutzt. 
Am Forellenteich käme sie zum Einsatz wenn ich mit den Jungs, der von mir betreuten Angel AG der benachbarten Förderschule, zum Herbstangeln fahre. 

Ihr bekämt also nicht nur einen, sondern gleich 10 Tester für die Rute, vom blutigen Anfänger bis zum fortgeschrittenen ist da alles dabei und die Jungs würden sich sicher freuen wenn sie dabei gleich noch eine neue Rute im Sortiment hätten.


----------



## niersfischer93 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde mit dieser Rute hauptsächlich den Barschen im Baggersee nachstellen, denn die stehen momentan auf kleine Gummifische mit leichten Bleiköpfen. Vermutlich würde ich auch versuchen ein paar Döbel im kleinen Fluss zu fangen.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (18. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Da mein Hausgewässer momentan durch die Wasserpest für mich unbeangelbar ist, würde ich die Rute als an der Spree im Spreewald nutzen. Ziel wären Barsch, Döbel und sicher auch der ein oder andere Rapfen und Hecht.
Außerdem ruft der Forellenteich mal wieder nach mir.


----------



## Holly-Le (18. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde diese Rute an der Mulde auf Forelle testen, mit kleinsten Spinnern(selbstv. mit Einzelhaken). |wavey:


----------



## David Kanal (18. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde die Rute an Forellenseen in der Umgebung testen,und natürlich den ein oder anderen Wurf an Rhein ,Kanal und Ruhr machen .Kleine Wobbler,Twister,Blinker kommen zum Einsatz:vik:


----------



## Serdo (18. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Die Rute würde von mir in unterschiedlichsten Szenarien getestet werden:
1. kommerzieller Forellensee
2. Vereinsgewässer mit Salmonidenbesatz
3. UL Streetfishing auf Barsch
4. vom Bellyboat aus auf den Alsterkanälen


----------



## AndreasG (18. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Einsatzgebiet wären bei mir Forellenseen, Streetfishing in Hamburg und Lübeck.


----------



## hanzz (18. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde mich freuen, die Rute an den NRW Kanälen und ggf am Rhein auf Barsch testen zu können.
 Im Herbst würde sich auch der ein oder andere Forellensee mit Spoons anbieten. #6


----------



## Schodde (18. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Die würde ich gerne mal an meinen Barsch-Hotspot unter einer kleinen Brücke im Havelland entführen. 
Die Stelle ist etwas beengt, da wäre so ein kurzes UL-WurfWunder genau das Richtige


----------



## Andal (18. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Zum Rapfenfischen am Rhein. Wenn sie das aushalten, sind sie empfehlenswert.


----------



## MarkusD_08 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Grüße in die Runde! 
Hier ist mein Vorschlag für den Gerätetest.

Ich habe das große Glück, dass in der Nähe meines Wohnortes mehrere Gewässer zur Verfügung stehen, die ich zum Teil sogar per Fahrrad ansteuern kann.

Dort würde ich die Rute auch testen. 

Da wäre zum Einen ein kleiner aber feiner Fluss, der seinen Ursprung im Erzgebirge hat.

Dieser hat einen tollen Bestand an Salmoniden (unter der Voraussetzung, dass die Rute bis Mitte September eintrifft und ich somit noch Zeit habe, aktiv auf Forellen zu fischen).
Auch Barsche, Döbel und Hechte werden in einigen Abschnitten regelmäßig gefangen.

Als Köder möchte ich hier kleine Gummiköder, Wobbler und Spinner einsetzen.

Des Weiteren haben wir in der Nähe eine große Talsperre mit gutem Raubfischbestand.

Hier möchte ich (vom Ufer und vom Bellyboot) die Finesse-Fähigkeiten der Rute testen und kleinste Gummiköder einsetzen. Da dabei auch mal ein etwas größerer Fisch einsteigen kann, kann das Rückgrat zeigen, was es verträgt. 

Ich würde mich freuen! 

Viele Grüße 
Markus


----------



## Pinkman (19. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde die Rute an einem der zahlreichen Forellenteichen in meiner Umgebung, in Holland sowie bei unserem jährlichen Trip nach Dänemark zum fischen mit Spoons und mini Wobbler auf Forellen und Großforellen verwenden. Sowie zum leichten Spinnfischen auf Barsche, Bachforellen und Döbel an der Sieg.


----------



## ORKA1977 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Hi,
mich interessiert das Handling der Rute 
Aufgrund der Länge.
Ich würde Sie bei uns mit kleinen Kunsködern
am  mit Bäumen bewachsenen Fluss sowie mittelgroßen See testen.In der Nähe gibt es auch eine schöne Forellenanlage wo ich die Rute bis an ihre Grenzen testen würde.
Ich fische Situationsbedingt mit Spinnruten in  der Länge von 1,80m bis 3,00m auf sämtliche Raubfischarten die in meiner Region vorkommen.


----------



## AugeKlausthaler (19. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich werde die Rute an einem Forellensee und an der Naab und Schwarzach auf Barsch einsetzen #6#:


----------



## Zanderbräter (19. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Kein Bedarf


----------



## Arne0109 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Moinsen,
ich würde die Rute bei uns an der Rodenberger Aue und im Großraum Hannover an diversen Stichkanälen,Kanal und Bächen einsetzen.
Auf Forelle,Barsch,Döbel,Grundel etc.
 Beifänge können Schniepelhechte oder auch Kleine Zander sein.
Köder Spektrum wären Microjigs/1-2 Inch,Miniwobbler,Kleine Streamer,Blinker,Spoons und kleine Spinner.
Kommerzieller Forellenteich eher nicht es sei den es muss.
Beste Grüße
Arne


----------



## bombe20 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

das warten der letzten jahre hier an der saale hat sich gelohnt, so das in diesem jahr eine deutliche häufung der barschfänge um die 30cm bemerkbar macht. genau für diese angelei würde ich diese rute testen wollen. wenn es die zeit zuläßt auch auf forelle an der werra.


----------



## midradt (19. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde die Rute an einem Forellensee in Norddeutschland testen. Köder wären Spoons, Gummiköder und Wobbler der Ul-Klasse. Alternativ Streetfishing an der Alster auf Friedfisch und Barsch mit Kunstköder


----------



## oldhesse (19. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Gude
Sofern ich ausgewählt werde, würde ich die Rute an einen der vereinseigenen Forellenteichen ausgiebig testen. 

Neben der Posenangelei auch mit kleinen Kunstködern.


----------



## NoMono (19. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde die Rute vorzugsweise an 2 kleinen stark bewachsenen Bächen mit gutem Bachforellenbestand fischen!

Als weiteres Revier habe ich noch unseren Vereinssee mit gutem Barschbestand! 

Lg Christian


----------



## GreyShade (19. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Die Rute käme an diversen Forellenseen und am Hausbach/Flüsschen zum Einsatz...


Greetz, 

 Grey


----------



## Raubfischjäger (19. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde die Rute hauptsächlich für die Angelei verwenden, für welche sie konzipiert und beworben wurde: Leichtes Spinnangeln an Forellenseen.
Zudem habe ich es auch nicht weit zum Rhein, sodass ich die Rute auch dort beispielsweise zum leichten Spinnfischen auf Barsch oder Rapfen einsetzen könnte.


Dem Fragebogen füge ich gerne einen ausführlicheren Testbericht bei.


----------



## Hurton (20. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Würde sie am Forellenteich und in kleinen Bächen (Indianerfischen) sowie in der Salzach bei den Wassereinläufen einsetzen.


----------



## marcus7 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich habe in meiner Region viele Forellenseen von sehr klein bis ziemlich groß, dort würde ich die Rute mit Spoons, Spinnern und Gummiködern fischen.

An unserem Vereinsbach mit gutem Bachforellenbestand eher mit kleinen Wobblern.

Ansonsten noch auf Barsch in den Vereinsgewässern mit div. Kunstködern.

lg


----------



## Hechtjäger100 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Die Rute würde bei mir am Vereinsteich, der gut mit Regenbogenforellen besetzt ist und an der Ems auf Bachforellen zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## renrök (20. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Die Rute dürfte bei mir hauptsächlich an den sauerländer Bächen zeigen, was sie kann.
Daneben würde ich sie auch am Kanal nutzen.
Hab hier auch noch ne kleine Ninja, die als Rolle bestimmt passen würde.


----------



## Onkelfester (20. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde die Rute auf kleinere (und gerne auch größere) Barsche vom Boot in Brandenburger Gewässern ausprobieren.
Da meine Kühltruhe derzeit nicht besonders voll ist, würde ich sie aber auch am Forellensee einsetzen. Mal sehen, ob sie auch mit größeren Lachsforellen klar kommt.


----------



## Hanz Buunsl (20. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Hallo, sehr gerne ich würde die Rute bei uns an den Seitenarmen der Amper (im Übergang zwischen fliessendem- und ruhigem Gewässer) einsetzen. hierfür ist einee leichte und vor allem zielsichere Rute (Büsche und Bäume) sehr emfephlenswert - um genau dahin zu treffen, wo die Bachforellen und auch der ein oder andere Barsch steht....


----------



## Gunnar76 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Hallo Anglerboard Team,

auch ich würde mich gern als Tester für die Rute vorstellen.

Mein Test würde ich bei uns an den Vereinsgewässern durchführen.

Da wir in einigen unserer Seen einen guten Forellenbestand aber auch gute Barsche haben, wäre dies Interessant zu sehen, wie sich das Stöckchen mit kleinen Kunstköder wie Spinner, Gummifischen und kleinen Wobblern macht.

Würde mich über eine Auslosung freuen.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## Timbo78 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Mein Hausgewässer ist der Rhein, wo ich häufig auf Räuber gehe, jedoch fehlt mir noch eine Ultra-Light Rute im Sortiment, mit der man gezielt auf Barsche gehen kann. Und ab September geht es wieder an Forellenseen, wo die Rute sich ebenfalls beweisen könnte.

Das geringe Wurfgewicht ermöglicht den Einsatz verschiedener kleiner Köder, um neben den Räubern auch Kleinfische beim Abendsprung nachzustellen.

Ich habe Erfahrungen mit Produkttests und werde neben dem Fragebogen auch gerne einen Testbericht und Bilder einreichen.


----------



## Micky WAF- (20. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde die Rute an der Mosel, auf Barsch testen.


----------



## RonTom (21. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde die Rute an der Schwarzen Elster einsetzen und Döbel und Barsche mit kleinen Spinnern und Cranks nachstellen.
Des weiteren würde ich an den vielen Seen auf Barsch angeln mit kleinen Gummis, Spinnern und Wobblern.

Am Forellensee um die Ecke würde ich mit Spoons und Spinnern diese Rute ausgiebig testen.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Nemo (21. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde ein Glöckchen dranmachen, sie vorne an meiner Wels-Stellrute befestigen und als Bissanzeiger benutzen.

Scherz beiseite, mein Sohnemann hat die Ausdauer, den ganzen Tag am Forellensee zu stehen und Spoons zu werfen, während ich in der Sonne liege. Ihm würde ich die Rute in die Hand geben, der arme Kerl muss mit Papas ausgedienten Spinnruten fischen.


----------



## Michael_05er (21. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich fahre Mitte September zwei Wochen nach Fanø. Alle Recherchen haben ergeben, dass die Angelei dort höchstens im Insel-eigenen Forellensee Sinn macht. Die Rute ist also meine letzte Hoffnung, um mich vor einem angelfreien Urlaub zu retten  

Alternativ wollte ich schon immer mal am Rhein mit Kleinstgummis auf Grundeljagd gehen, das wäre Einsatzgebiet nummer zwei.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Sternensegler (21. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde die Route auf Barsche und Forellen an der Saale einsetzen. Ultraleichtes Spinnfischen ist sowieso eine meiner liebsten Angelarten, da wäre das eine tolle Ergänzung.


----------



## hecht99 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde die Rute für folgende Einsatzzwecke gerne austesten:

 - Forellenangeln im Teich
 - Forellenangeln im Bach
 - Miniköfis zupfen auf Forelle, Barsch, Aitel und mit kleinem Bleischrot auf flach raubende Zander!


----------



## Krautangler (21. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde die Rute  gerne testen:

 Für Forellenangeln im Teich und am Bach mit miniwobler und Spinner.
lg


----------



## Eff (21. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Testgebiet Talsperre auf Barsche, sowie Forellen im Bach


----------



## DerSauerländer (21. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Zum testen immer her damit 


Einsetzen würde ich sie an verschiedenen Forellenseen und Bächen mit kleinen Wobblern oder Blinkern. Unter anderem werde ich sie an einem Forellenpark mit Riesenforellen testen, um zu sehen was die Rute aushält


----------



## Mooskugel (21. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Am See weniger. Am Bach auf Forelle, am Baggersee und am Kanal auf Barsch wäre mein Einsatzgebiet.


----------



## Allround-Angler (21. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Sehr kurzes Rütchen 2 m mit sehr niedrigem WG 0,5-6 g, da würde ich folgendes ausprobieren:


  -Spinnen auf Barsch/ Döbel im Fluss
  -Forellensee aktiv, halbaktiv, passiv
  -leichtes Grundangeln mit freier Leine, Köder Tauwurm, Teig 
  -Dämmerungsangeln, mal sehen, wie lange die weiße Farbe sichtbar bleibt
  -Rotaugenangeln auf Ultrakurzdistanz entweder Grund oder, falls möglich mit der kurzen Länge, Pose


Gruß und Petri,
Ingo


----------



## einfach_chris (22. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Hallo,

ich teste gerne neue Produkte und verfasse auch die entsprechenden Testberichte dazu.

Haupteinsatzorte wären verschiedene Forellenteiche, als Köder würden Spoons und andere Kleinstköder eingesetzt werden.

Nebenbei würde ich die Rute auch an anderen entsprechenden Gewässern (Kanal, Talsperre, ...) auf Barsch ausprobieren.

Liebe Grüße,
Christian


----------



## mz1981 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Hallo,

 ich würde mich freuen, die Rute am Forellensee, einem mit Forellen besetzten Stausee und an einem kleineren Fluss der Forellenregion testen zu können.

 Viele Grüße

 Micha


----------



## Kurbel (22. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Würde diese Rute gern einem Test gegen meine 10-30g Rute an einem Baggersee und in der Mulde unterziehen. Es würde mich brennend interessieren, ob so ein ,,Spielzeug'' beim Barsch fischen meiner Rute Paroli bieten könnte.


----------



## Andy1305 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde die UL Rute hauptsächlich beim Streetfishing Einsätzen.
 Aber auch an Seen und Forellenteichen mach das ULangeln mega Fan wo ich diese natürlich auch Einsätzen würde um in den Vollen Genuss dieser Rute zu kommen.


----------



## ThunHinnerk (25. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Mit der Rute würde ich sowohl am Forellensee angeln, als auch in den Friedrichstädter Grachten um dort Barsche und co. zu beangeln. Ebenfalls würde ich damit Teile der Eider und Treene unsicher machen wollen :m


----------



## deeeh (26. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Hallo, ich würde die rute an veschiedenen forellenteichen in der gegend testen wollen haben besatz bis 2,5 kilo, und einmal würde ich sie gerne mit nach dänemark mitnehmen forellenbesatz 1,5-6 kilo das währe mal ne probe


----------



## jenz1984 (27. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Hallo, ich würde die Rute gern am Forellensee mit Spoons und kleinen Gummiködern, sowie am Kanal auf Barsche mit UL-Jigs testen.


----------



## haliow (28. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Hallo,

Ich würde die Angel vor allem am Forellenteich und auf Barsch im See und im Fluss verwenden. Die Barschangelei mit ner leichten Rute macht einfach Spaß!


----------



## mathias160888 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Hallo, 
ich würde die Rute an einem Forellensee testen mit Spoons und Twistern. 

Vom Boot würde ich ne runde Barsche zocken gehen!

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Spaßfischer (29. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Hallo,
ich würde die Rute an einem mittelhessischen Baggersee mit sehr gutem Forellen- und Barschbestand testen und auf dem Edersee zum Barsche angeln nehmen.
Geangelt wird mit allem was die UL Angelei hergibt.
Grüße
Spaßfischer


----------



## FlorryB (30. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Würde die Rute gerne beim Drop-Shot Angeln auf Barsch in den Duisburger Häfen testen und zum leichten Spinnfischen in einem Baggersee!


----------



## sesticaba (30. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde sie gerne am RMD-Kanal für das leichte Spinnfischen auf Barsch und Zander einsetzen. LG, coole Aktion!


----------



## Fischtnix (30. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Hallo
Ich würde die Rute am Forellensee testen.Dafür ist sie ja eigentlich auch gedacht und da mir das Spoonangeln sehr viel Spaß macht,her damit.
Gruß Marco


----------



## ZanderBone (31. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Hallo zusammen, da ich für diese ein Rute ein sehr großes Einsatzgebiet hätte, nehme ich gerne als Tester Teil, sowohl Forellenbäche u Flüsse, div. Forellenteiche und See, als auch einige mit Forellen besetzten Stauseen könnte ich befischen.
Als zusätzliche Alternative wäre das UL angeln auf dicke Barsche in den Stauseen möglich. 

Gruß Zanderbone


----------



## Pingback (31. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde die Rute in den ostfriesischen Kanälen und Seen verwenden.
Wenn die rute wirklich gut leichte Köder werfen kann, kommen auch Streamer oder bebleite Nymphen zum Einsatz. vielleicht lässt sich ja auch der eine oder andere Weißfisch überlisten.


----------



## Esox-Toby (31. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Die Rute würde bei mir Verwendung auf Forelle und Barsch finden, vor allem in natürlichen Gewässern. Auch hier wird sie mit UL-Ködern garantiert glänzen!


----------



## JackDaNils (31. August 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde die Rute gerne an unserem kleinen Fluss der Bega einsetzten. Die Bega ist hauptsächlich ein Salmoniden Gewässer. Hier kommt es auf Wurfpräzision an, kleine Spinner, Wobbler oder aber auch mal ein Dropshot Rig genau an den Hotspots zu präsentieren.


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (1. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Hallo,

ich würde die Rute gerne auf Barsch und Döbel in der Ruhr einsetzen. Vielleicht kann sie dazu beitragen, dass ich meinen ersten Döbel auf der Spinrute erwische!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hornypikes (1. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Moinsen
Würde die Rute mit Masse auf Barsch an Fließenden Gewässern und Seen verwenden. Wollte mir schon immer mal eine UL kombo zulegen.. :q


----------



## Thommy79 (1. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde die Rute mit Spoons am Forellenteich aber auch mit Miniwobbler, Jigs, und co auf Barsch an Seen und Kanälen.


----------



## Double2004 (1. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Hallo,

ich habe seit einiger Zeit das UL-Fischen für mich entdeckt und würde die Rute sehr gerne am Kanal mit Miniwobblern auf Barsch und zum Spoonfischen am Teich einsetzen.

Double2004


----------



## Icebaer0815 (1. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich fahre bald an die Rhön in den Urlaub dort würde ich die Rute auf Forelle testen und auf Herz und Nieren Prüfen. Dann würde ich noch an den Edersee fahren und dort auf Barsche gehen. Mal sehen welcher Fisch besser auf die Rute anspricht. Nach dem aurlaub würde ich die Rute hier in heimischem Gewässern die Rute im Bodden und in der Ostsee testen. Ich würde mich freuen wenn auch eine Frau in einem meist von Männern beherrschten Sport ein Produkt testen darf. Ich würde viele Berichte schreiben und alle hautnah am Test dabei sein lassen. LG von der Insel Rügen


----------



## Sprotte 13 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Moin bin neu hier und werfe gleich mal meinen Hut in den Ring um eine von diesen Ruten zu gewinnen,


ich beabsichtige diese Rute zum Angeln mit Soons auf Großforellen am Angelsee Dorothental in Schleswig-Holstein und am Angelsee Sorkensee in Ribe DK einzusetzen. Dazu wäre es damit auch spannend an unseren Verinsgewässen mit einer leichten Dropshot-Montage den Baschen auf die Schuppen zu rücken.


Petri Euch allen.


Sprotte 13


----------



## Herr Blobfisch (2. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Bin eh gerade dabei zu schauen wie mir Ul so liegt.
Die Rute würde ich zum Barschangeln vom Belly Boot einsetzen. Das Gewässer hat einen guten Bestand an Barschen(theo. auch Zander und Hecht), die jedoch in der Regel keine Riesen sind. Gefischt wird hauptsächlich mit jgs, wobbler, Spinner und Zocker. Aber auch mit T/C-Rig, DS und Topwater.


----------



## yukonjack (2. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ich würde damit nach Heiligenhafen und mein Glück auf Dorsch versuchen.


----------



## rippi (2. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich würde damit nach Heiligenhafen und mein Glück auf Dorsch versuchen.



Ich hoffe du bekommst die Rute, weil ich diesen Bericht wirklich sehen wollen würde.


----------



## Hering 58 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich würde damit nach Heiligenhafen und mein Glück auf Dorsch versuchen.



Den Bericht möchte ich auch Lesen.:m


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (3. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Hallo Boardies,

hier kommen die Gewinner:

19maxim88
Forelle74
Bilch
Rantanplan_420
MarkusD_08
ORKA1977
Arne0109
Gunnar76
Icebaer0815
JackDaNils


 Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Bitte schickte uns Eure Adresse in einer PN.
Wir kümmern uns darum, dass Ihr Eure Rute bekommt!

Allen Teilnehmern wünschen wir hier weiterhin viel Spaß und Petri Heil!


----------



## jkc (3. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Moin, gratuliere den Auserwählten.:q

Wurden die Probanden per Los ermittelt, oder habt ihr die Auswahl selbst getroffen?

Grüße JK


----------



## Nuesse (3. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Glückwunsch an Rantanplan ,die anderen Nicks sagen mir nix deshalb ein Herzliches Willkommen an Board #h


----------



## Kami One (3. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*



jkc schrieb:


> Moin, gratuliere den Auserwählten.:q
> 
> Wurden die Probanden per Los ermittelt, oder habt ihr die Auswahl selbst getroffen?
> 
> Grüße JK


Ich vermute mal per Los. Renommee im Forum war schon mal kein Kriterium.

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Die Gewinner wurden per Zufallsgenerator ermittelt...


----------



## jkc (3. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Juppi, danke.


----------



## Forelle74 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner.
☺

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hecht99 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!

 Etwas traurig allerdings das 2 davon genau den einen Post hier im Gewinnspiel haben und sonst nichts geschrieben haben...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!
> 
> Etwas traurig allerdings das 2 davon genau den einen Post hier im Gewinnspiel haben und sonst nichts geschrieben haben...






So ist das eben mit dem Zufall...
Es war mit Sicherheit nicht die letzte Chance, hier was zu gewinnen. Wir lassen uns wieder was schönes einfallen - versprochen!


----------



## hecht99 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> So ist das eben mit dem Zufall...
> Es war mit Sicherheit nicht die letzte Chance, hier was zu gewinnen. Wir lassen uns wieder was schönes einfallen - versprochen!



Hallo Christian,

 das ist doch kein Problem und um den Gewinn geht es gar nicht! Vielleich sollte man sich aber überlegen, ob es nicht sinnvoll wäre, erst ab den xten Beitrag am Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen (5 oder 10). Dann wäre zumindest eine kleine Vorstellung der neuen Boardies drin bzw. ein kleiner Schutz vor 2.-Accounts.
 Dies vielleicht als konstruktive Kritik. Ansonsten weitermachen, das Board läuft ganz gut im Moment!

 VG
 Hecht99


----------



## sprogoe (3. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ja,ja es trifft immer die Falschen.|supergri

Den Gewinnern wünsche ich viel Spaß und Erfolg mit der Rute.


Gruß Siggi


----------



## Xianeli (3. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Glückwunsch allen Gewinnern :m

Ob der Gewinner 1, 10, 100 oder 1000 Posts hat ist doch egal. Jeder hat die Chance verdient zu gewinnen #h


----------



## rippi (3. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*



Kami One schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal per Los. Renommee im Forum war schon mal kein Kriterium.
> 
> Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.



 Ich finde gut, dass es nach Los und nicht nach Renommée gegangen ist. Was hätte ich mit den 10 Ruten anfangen sollen?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> das ist doch kein Problem und um den Gewinn geht es gar nicht!  Vielleich sollte man sich aber überlegen, ob es nicht sinnvoll wäre,  erst ab den xten Beitrag am Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen (5 oder 10). Dann  wäre zumindest eine kleine Vorstellung der neuen Boardies drin bzw. ein  kleiner Schutz vor 2.-Accounts.
> Dies vielleicht als konstruktive Kritik. Ansonsten weitermachen, das Board läuft ganz gut im Moment!
> ...




Danke! Vielleicht richten wir mit der neuen Forensoftware (ja, die gibt's tatsächlich bald...) eine Funktion ein, die den Zugriff in den Gewinnspiele-Thread einschränkt. Aber da muss ich nochmal drüber nachdenken...




rippi schrieb:


> Ich finde gut, dass es nach Los und nicht nach  Renommée gegangen ist. Was hätte ich mit den 10 Ruten anfangen  sollen?



rippi - Denkfehler! :vik:


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Danke an Nuesse und die anderen Gratulanten. Es freut mich sehr unter den Testern zu sein, die Jungs werden sich sicher am Freitag sehr freuen zu hören dass auch sie als Testangler gezogen wurden, ich habe ja nicht nur mich sondern auch die Angel-AG in die Runde geschmissen.


----------



## Raubfischjäger (3. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite an alle Gewinner!#h
Viel Spaß beim testen und Petri Heil!


----------



## Arne0109 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Moinsen,
 und Danke
 Beste Grüße
 Arne


----------



## Arne0109 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Moinsen 
 nochmals
 Werden wir eigentlich informiert wenn die Ruten rausgehen?
 Danke für eine Antwort
 Beste Grüße
 Arne


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Moinsen.
Nein. Wir schicken einmal pro Woche die Ruten zu den Gewinnern, die uns ihre Adresse schon gesendet haben. Diesmal haben wir die Produkte selber im Verlag und können schnell versenden.
Grüße


----------



## Arne0109 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ok ist die Pn mit meiner Adresse angekommen konnteunter versendet nichts finden
 Beste >Grüße


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Ja, ist angekommen...


----------



## Arne0109 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Moinsen,
 so Rute da.
 Fragebogen nicht !
 Beste Grüße
 Arne


----------



## Arne0109 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Das ANGLERBOARD und Zebco suchen 10 Tester!*

Sorry nochmal genau geschaut alles da.
 Danke
 Beste Grüße
 Arne


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2018)

Hat schon jemand die Rute getestet.
Der Kumpel Rantanplan wurde ebenfalls ausgewählt. Als die Rute kam, war er im Urlaub und so war ich der Glückliche, der die Rute schon mal zum Rhein Herne Kanal ausführen durfte.
Köder/Rigs sollte C-Rig, Gummi am Jigkop und der Wobbler Diving Chubby sein.
Hab meine 500er Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro mit ner 0,07er Kastking Schnur drangeschraubt.

Angefangen habe ich mit CRig und nem Reins Gtail Saturn mit einem 3g Bullet.

Es hat nicht lang gedauert, da hing der erste Barsch.






An der Stelle ging dann nichts mehr, also weiter.
3“ Köder am 3g Jigkopf brachte den nächsten Barsch.





Dann noch nen Wobbler testen.







Als ich dann keine weiteren Barsche mehr gefunden habe, sollte mir ein kleiner Twister noch ein paar Grundeln bringen.




Zur Eigenschaft der Rute setz ich mich mit Boardie und Kumpel Rantanplan noch mal zusammen, nachdem er die Rute auf Forelle u.a. mit Spoons gefischt hat. Wir werden berichten.

Wollte heut erstmal nur zeigen, dass die Rute Fische fangen kann und durchaus Fun bereitet.


----------



## Hering 58 (30. September 2018)

Super Rute die Fische fangen kann.


----------



## Arne0109 (4. Oktober 2018)

Moinsen,
nur kurz
Sie macht richtig Spass
Beste Grüße
Arne


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Oktober 2018)

Hallo
Getestet hab ich sie auch schon.
Aber der Bericht ist noch nicht fertig.
Morgen wird nochmal getestet.
Mir gefällt sie auch sehr gut.


----------



## Gunnar76 (5. Oktober 2018)

Hallole,

hatte auch ein gewonnen. Leider  bekam ich anstelle von einer 2 teiligen Rute 3 Teile.
Ersatz ist mittlerweile auch gekommen ;-). Leider ist bei uns in BW die Forelle seit dem 1. Okt. in Schonzeit. 

Werde mal schauen ob was auf Barsch geht. Hoffe nur nicht das sich ein Hecht den Gummi holen tut.

Zu den 3,5Gr. Forellenblinker kann ich nur Positives schreiben. Mein Kumpel hat mit einem Mepps Spinner gefischt und ich mit dem Forellenblinker.

Nach kurzer Zeit stand es schon 4 : 0 für den Blinker.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## Bilch (5. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin auch einer der Glücklichen. Seit die Rute angekommen ist, habe ich aber leider keine Zeit zum Angeln gehabt In den kommenden Wochen werde ich mir ein paar Tage Angelurlaub nehmen um die Rute testen zu können 
P.S. Bei uns beginnt die Schonzeit für die BaFo auch mit dem 1.10., für die ReFo aber erst mit dem 1.12.


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Oktober 2018)

Hallo
Bei uns ist auch seit 1.10 Schluss auf Bafo.
Aber zum Glück geht die Rebo noch bis zum 15.12.
Ich werde es die Woche noch bisl auf Rebo testen.
Mal schauen was geht.
Danach gibts den Bericht


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. Oktober 2018)

Super, dass Ihr schon so fleißig testet. 
Bitte vergesst nicht, den Testbogen auszufüllen und an uns zurück zu schicken! Danke.
Viel Spaß noch mit dem Rütchen!
Petri


----------



## Kurbel (10. Oktober 2018)

Mal was nebenbei. Habe mich auch schon etliche male als Tester beworben. Bin wie viele andere nicht berücksichtigt 
worden. Verstehe ich. Was ich nicht verstehe ist, daß ich bei der Bewerbung angeben muss, wo und wie ich teste, wo
doch angeblich sowieso ausgelost wird. Vielleicht erklärt mal jemand den Vorgang.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (10. Oktober 2018)

Die Angabe wo und wie ist nur für die User selbst, da so der Thread auch lesenswert bleibt. Bringt ja nix, wenn hunderte von Kommentaren nur: "Ich will testen. Ende." sind...
Die Auslosung erfolgt durch den Zufallsgenerator:
https://www.google.com/search?q=zufallsgenerator&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b
Dort gebe ich die Anzahl der Postings ein und lasse mir die Gewinnerpostings so generieren...
Immer dran bleiben - vielleicht klappt's beim nächsten Mal!


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Oktober 2018)

Denn Gewinne ich vielleicht auch mal.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (10. Oktober 2018)

Nur wer mitmacht, kann gewinnen... (Na das war ja jetzt ne Binsenweisheit )


----------



## Kurbel (10. Oktober 2018)

Wieder was gelernt und ein paar Zweifel beseitigt. Danke


----------



## Bilch (10. Oktober 2018)

Heute konnte ich endlich mal mit der neuen Rute angeln gehen. Die Rute, die ich zum Testen bekam, hat 2,2 m und 1-8 g WG. Ich habe die Rolle samt Schnur von meiner leichten Spinnrute genommen, die darauf aufgewickelte 4-fach Geflochtene mit 8 lb Tragkraft ist aber etwas zu dick und zu steif für diese Rute.

Die Rute selbst hat eine sehr weiche Spitze (was für mich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist), ansonsten ist sie aber ziemlich straff und hat ein starkes Rückgrat. Heute war ich auf einem Fluss, der sich auf einer Länge von ein paar km aus einem flachen schnell fließenden Bach in einen Stausee verwandelt. Die Rute hat alle diese diversen Bedingungen gut gemeistert.

Zielgenaue Würfe sind mit dieser Rute überhaupt kein Thema, Wurfweite ist aber natürlich von der Köderwahl abhängig: die meisten Köder flogen mit meiner suboptimalen Schnur um die 25 m, Mepps aglia long cast mit 8 g aber 35 m. Die ganz kleinen Wobbler haben sich als zu leicht erwiesen (der nicht mal 2 g schwere Rapala original floater flog nur 10 m weit), mit den 3,5 bis 5 g schweren Cranks konnte ich aber sehr schön fischen. Bei den Spinnern sind Gr. 1 und 2 gerade richtig, aber auch mit Gr. 3 kann man im Stillgewässer problemlos fischen. Ich habe es auch mit 5 und 7,5 cm Gummifischen bzw. Twistern mit 3 und 5 g Jigkopfen versucht und kann sich über das Ködergefühl und Köderführung wirklich nicht beschweren.

Mit der Rute habe ich auch 5 Blinker (bzw. Spoons) mit 3,5 g bekommen. Über die kann ich bislang noch nichts sagen. Einen Fisch konnte ich mit dieser Spoon heute nicht überzeugen, was aber noch lange nichts heißt, da ich heute in 6 Stunden nur einen Biss gehabt habe – ein 30 cm Döbel der sofort wieder schwimmen konnte. Darum kann ich leider auch noch nichts sagen, wie die Rute sich im Drill macht, da dieser Bursche sich überhaupt nicht gewehrt hat.


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Boardis.
hier ist mein fertiger Test der Rute.
Viel Spass beim lesen.


----------



## Arne0109 (14. Oktober 2018)

Sehr schöner Bericht
Sollen wir unsere Beriche hier einstellen oder an die Adresse schicken?
Beste Grüße
Arne


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Oktober 2018)

Danke Arne.
Ich hab beides gemacht.
An die E-Mail auf dem Blatt schicken müsste reichen. 
Ich würde mich aber auch freuen deinen Bericht hier zu lesen.


----------



## Bilch (14. Oktober 2018)

Ein wirklich sehr schöner Bericht. Ich bin überrascht, dass es auch mit leichten Nymphen so gut klappte. Muss ich das nächste mal auch versuchen


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Oktober 2018)

Danke.
Bei den kleinen Nymphen und Streamern hilft es manchmal auch ein kleines Zwickblei vorzuschalten.
Damit kann man weiter werfen und die Fische störst nicht.


----------



## Galgenschaukler (19. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde sie verkaufen ! Ist mir einfach zu Hässlich.


----------



## Bilch (19. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt kann ich endlich auch berichten, wie die Rute sich im Drill macht. Nachdem die Kinder im Bett waren bin ich zum Fluss gefahren und als es schon fast Dunkel war, ist mir diese tolle wilde mindestens 50 cm grosse Forelle auf den Gummifisch eingestiegen. Ich konnte Die Forelle, die einen sehr guten Kampf abgegeben hat, problemlos landen. Die Rute hat eigentlich noch genug Reserven gehabt und würde auch größere und stärkere Fische meistern. Das Bild ist mir leider nicht so gut gelungen, weil ich den Fisch so schnell wie möglich frei lassen wollte.


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Oktober 2018)

Petri,super Bild.


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (5. November 2018)

Zur Testauflösung mit den Ergebnissen und vielen Bilder und Berichten geht es hier:
https://www.anglerboard.de/forum/in...floesung-zur-bloody-sword-von-quantum.343116/


----------



## GrosserGrizzly (25. Dezember 2018)

Petri zusammen!
Ich würde die Rute an unseren Vereinsteichen, in denen der Schwerpunkt auf Forelle liegt, an der Lahn auf Forelle, Barsch u. als Beifang, Hecht einsetzen. Sie würde ebenfalls am Rhein u. Main, sowie diversen Gewässer in den Niederlanden zum Einsatz kommen.
Eine entsprechende Rolle ist vorhanden


----------



## hanzz (25. Dezember 2018)

GrosserGrizzly schrieb:


> Petri zusammen!
> Ich würde die Rute an unseren Vereinsteichen, in denen der Schwerpunkt auf Forelle liegt, an der Lahn auf Forelle, Barsch u. als Beifang, Hecht einsetzen. Sie würde ebenfalls am Rhein u. Main, sowie diversen Gewässer in den Niederlanden zum Einsatz kommen.
> Eine entsprechende Rolle ist vorhanden


Ist schon vorbei die Nummer


----------



## GrosserGrizzly (26. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab leider erst geschrieben und dann dasd Datum beachtet, naja, kommt im Übereifer schon mal vor.


----------



## GrosserGrizzly (26. Dezember 2018)

Bei meiner Antwort hat das " Dicke Finger - Syndrom" mal wieder zugeschlagen. Das d am das bitte nicht beachten!!!!


----------



## Alfie (14. Januar 2019)

Hallo, ich würde die Angel bei uns am Kanal und auf den See erproben.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. Januar 2019)

Die Aktion ist schon längst vorbei...Ich schließe deshalb diesen Thread jetzt.


----------

